# need some help with setup



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

I'm quite new to the aquascape scene, but have fallen in love with the whole concept behind it. I've been looking online for a few months now and have finally decided that I want to go ahead and invest some money/time into my fish tank for not only my plants/fish.. but for myself as well.

I recently bought a 55g tank and need some help with the set up. As a beginner, I really don't know where to begin with the equipment needed. I have all the "standard" equipment as I had a 35g before, but I really want to upgrade to give my plants/fish a better environment.

For the filter, I've read amazing things about the eheim filters and am quite certain that I will be purchasing a canister filter soon. My first question is, how does the eheim fit in w/ the lily in/outflows??? I've seen them in a few tanks and wasn't quite sure if its just a better accessory for the tank or absolutely needed?? Is an eheim to advanced for a beginner like myself?

Also, as for the co2 - I've read that diy aren't that efficient for 30+g tanks.. if so, which route would you suggest for me to go as a beginner? I don't want to spend _THAT_ much money, but I will spend enough for the betterment of my plants.

Please bare with me as my questions may be completely idiotic. I just need a little help finalizing things before I get started on this soon to be great project.

All suggestions/comments will be much appreciated.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Canister filter out/inflows are designed to hang on the back of the tank while the hoses for the in/outflows travel down the back into the filter below. As far as using lily pipes to fit into the in/outflows, I think that you'll have to measure the size that you will need, and then order from ADA/ADG or make them yourself. I am a bit unclear if this is what you meant, or not. But no, this isn't too advanced for a "beginner"; cansisters are easy to set up, and lily tubes are easy to purchase.

For CO2, you really are going to have to invest some money. You will need a good regulator with a solenoid and at least a five-gallon pressurized CO2 tank along with tubing. You may want a diffusor or a reactor, but I would just run the CO2 tubing into the inflow of your Eheim filter to "chop" up the CO2 bubbles. Try going to Aquabid or Ebay to find regulators and used CO2 tanks if you want to save some money. You could also try your local party store for CO2 tanks, or welding supply place.
Sometimes, people here will sell you used regualtor/solenoids, but it isn't very often that I've seen it. Maybe once every other month or so, on average.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, welcome to apc, zabu! Donald gave you some good info. Let me add a couple of things. If money is somewhat of a factor, I would spend a little less for my filter, and go with pressurized for CO2, rather than diy for that size a tank. Eheim's are wonderful filters, and probably considered the 'Cadillacs' but you can get other cannister type filters for less money. I am partial to the Rena Filstars personally, ie, the XP2 or XP3 for your tank size would work well. If you go pressurized, again you can save a little money by making a diy in-line reactor. You also could save money by not getting the lily pipes, and a diffuser. Bottom line, imo, is go for pressurized from the start. As time goes by, if you want to get the fancier 'adornments', so to speak (lily pipes, fancier filter, etc) then you can look into that.


----------



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

I did some research on the Rena filters and found a brand new xp2 for $79. Is that a good deal?

What are your thoughts on buying co2 kits as opposed to piecing each part together?? I found basic co2 kits anywhere from $70-120 on www.aquabuys.com

any other site you guys recommend for co2 kits/parts?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I did some research on the Rena filters and found a brand new xp2 for $79. Is that a good deal?


That's not a bad price. A quick search on Big Als shows they have it for $74.99



> any other site you guys recommend for co2 kits/parts?


Take a look here. Check out the sponsor section to see if any of them offer what you're looking for.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Been using an Aquaclear 300/70 ($30) since 1999 for my 50 gal tank. It's very quiet and easy to maintain (5 min clean up). I normally stock up to 40 fish (cardinals/neons/otos). You'll need to clean the filter every two or three months for optimum performance. There is no need to graduate to a canister unless you have a massive biological load. The Aquaclear also works well as a CO2 reactor chamber. 

It's not expensive to add a CO2 rig.

-$65 5 lbs CO2 tank
-$41 regulator
-$20 needle valve
-$5 stop valve
-$15 misc connectors and tubing

A good shopper can get the price down to less than $100.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to APC! The pressurized CO2 is excellent advice. I believe that it is the first step to being able to grow a beautiful high-light selection of plants. If you haven't already, I would suggest reading http://www.rexgrigg.com/ . He shows excellent pictures of how to build your own regulator. If you don't feel like building your own, Rex also builds and sells quality regulators. I really wish that I had gone with this route. I don't like the miluakee regulator that I have and ended up having to replace the needle valve with the Fabco NV55 needle valve that Furballi suggested. It works great!!

I wouldn't get lily pipes initially, due to the expense. You can always buy them later and you will sacrifice nothing in terms of quality of filtration. They are a purely aesthetic option. (But one that I wish I had the cash for!!)

What kind of lights are you thinking of? If you don't want to mess with Co2, you could consider using lower light plants. In my opinion, these are some of the most beautiful of all tanks, and low-maintenance, too! You can grow beautiful crypts, anubias, mosses and ferns. The only draw-back is that you will need a little more patience. On the plus side, you will save a lot of money and time.

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Forgot to mention, that if low-tech appeals to you, check out the El Natural forum.


----------



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

Well, I did some more searching and finally landed a nice deal on a new rena xp3 filter - which wasn't overly expensive.

I think I may get a regulator/co2 tank free from my father. He owns a rest. business and has a few co2 tanks laying around as well as a regulator. If not, then I guess I'll continue my search and try to piece together a co2 system or even go through rex - though his equipment isn't cheap either. 

Also, would it be bad if I were to implement co2 later down the road as opposed to starting with it? I just really want to get my tank set up already and not have to wait for all the equipment to come in first. I'm losing my patience and want to start!!! 

As for the lighting, I'm really not sure what to get. I used to run cf, which I now know is completely a waste. I had 2 60w bulbs in my 35g previously and it did the job, but now I want to upgrade and get something better. I keep reading about the tek5s, but quite frankly, I don't have that type of money to spend on lights/ballast. Any recommendations for cheap but yet solid lighting that gives you decent - good results?? 

And thank you for all your comments. They are very helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a good link for putting together an affordable pressurized C02 sytem... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html

It is best to start C02 injection from day one. If you have to you can wait, but I would not wait too long though. If you can have it setup within a month or less of tank setup would be great.

I personally don't think that CF fixtures are a waste. I use the Coralife brand on all my tanks and they do a great job. The one I have on my 55g tank is the 2x65 watt, from here...http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_aqualight_fresh.html


----------



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

trenac said:


> Here is a good link for putting together an affordable pressurized C02 sytem... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html
> 
> It is best to start C02 injection from day one. If you have to you can wait, but I would not wait too long though. If you can have it setup within a month or less of tank setup would be great.
> 
> I personally don't think that CF fixtures are a waste. I use the Coralife brand on all my tanks and they do a great job. The one I have on my 55g tank is the 2x65 watt, from here...http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_aqualight_fresh.html


I was thinking of getting the co2 set up at most a week or two after the tank has been set up. Will this be a problem if I'm adding ferts/liquid co2 daily until the whole set up is done?

Also about the lights - how do you have your lights mounted on your 55g?


----------

